# Breed Other Than Malt



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

If you couldn't have a Maltese, but wanted a toy breed, which would you choose?


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Hmm was just discussing this as we were watching Westminster. First let me say, there really is no other breed than Maltese....But if I had to choose, it might be a Japanese Chin for me.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pam -- that's so weird. I've ALWAYS wanted a Chin. The fact that they do shed has kept me from getting one -- but they are one of my all time favorite breeds.


----------



## LilGusDog (Jan 29, 2013)

I'll have to say yorkie for me. When i was a teenager and researching (and begging my mom) for a dog, my top two choices were always maltese and yorkie. When the time came however, the sweet temperament of the malt won. Also, my fiance likes the look of the maltese better.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

If I had to pick a toy breed other than Maltese, my first choice would be a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel, hands down! Love that breed. Second would be a Shih Tzu and third would be a Yorkie. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

The Yorkie of course, but I love the funny little faces of the Brussels Griffon .


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh my, this is a tough one! I love all the toys! I voted Yorkie, though. If I wasn't allergic, I'd love to have a Yorkie in addition to Zooey. They are just soooo sweet. Chins are so sweet and loving too!


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

Bailey&Me said:


> If I had to pick a toy breed other than Maltese, my first choice would be a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel, hands down! Love that breed. Second would be a Shih Tzu and third would be a Yorkie.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 I'd have to agree with the Cavalier King Charles Spaniel. They are so cute! I wanted to pick Havanese since Maddie is half Havanese but I've heard they are so hard to train.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I went with a Yorkie...I just love them to pieces, Unfortunately, I fear a lot of health issues with the breed. But, if i couldn't have a Malt, I would want a Yorkie.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

pammy4501 said:


> Hmm was just discussing this as we were watching Westminster. First let me say, there really is no other breed than Maltese....But if I had to choose, it might be a Japanese Chin for me.


Yes, they are adorable. I could consider a Chin...if I didn't have the perfect dog.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, the fact is we do have the choice to have a Maltese. I have a lot of love for many other breeds, but THERE IS NOTHING LIKE A MALT....NOTHING IN THIS WORLD. There are so many other sweet wonderful toy breeds...but for me...THERE IS NOTHING LIKE A MALT,NOTHING IN THIS WORLD. There are other toy breeds that I like very much. But, I am totally stuck on the beautiful, loving, adorable, angelic....MALTESE.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sylie said:


> Well, the fact is we do have the choice to have a Maltese. I have a lot of love for many other breeds, but THERE IS NOTHING LIKE A MALT....NOTHING IN THIS WORLD. There are so many other sweet wonderful toy breeds...but for me...THERE IS NOTHING LIKE A MALT,NOTHING IN THIS WORLD. There are other toy breeds that I like very much. But, I am totally stuck on the beautiful, loving, adorable, angelic....MALTESE.


Me too, Sylvia. Me, too.:wub::wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Well, this has been quite an interesting question for Marina and me! We have seemed to have revolving door of toy breeds at our house over the last few years so here is what we've experienced -

Chihuahua long coat - her name is flower and she was awesome, just fit in with the Maltese 

Brussels Griffon - love this breed! A little bigger though so not always a good match

Chinese Crested - marina enjoyed him, he was ok 

Shih Tzu - Looved her. Too big though to always play unsupervised. Mariina's favorite 

Silky terrier - the one we traveled with was a sweetheart but I know they are not always like that

And what we have currently - a Toy Fox Terrier. His name is hef and he is small and hilarious. Not sure I could recommend the breed with Maltese but Hef is a best little 3 lb guy

And what will be coming to live with us - an AFFENPINSCHER. Will let you know how that goes!




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Silky terrier - the one we traveled with was a sweetheart but I know they are not always like that
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 LOL When I was a teen, we adopted an older silky from the SPCA and he was such a stinker! He was really overprotective of me and would bite anyone came near me. My friends were afraid to come over to our house
...because of a 7 lb. dog who completely ruled the place. He had a huge heart and I loved him a lot.


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Chinese Crested for me. I know people think they're ugly, but I have such a soft spot for them.

Or maybe a Yorkie. We've had several Yorkies come through the animal shelter where I volunteer, and they've all been so incredibly sweet.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Having had a wire fox I would have to say Yorkie. But the Caviler King Charles Spaniels are so sweet & cuddly. Last dog show I went to a owner handler let me pet one.. By the way I have to wait until November before we have another dog show in Tucson.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Hmmmm. I am currently loving Tibetan Terriers!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Celeta -- TTs are wonderful - but not in the toy group.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Celeta -- TTs are wonderful - but not in the toy group.


Haha, yes I know, I guess I missed that we were only voting on toys! I'll have to rethink my answer.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Knowing Elaine's new pup...definitely a Chinese imperial! So precious!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

If I couldn't have a Maltese, I would choose either a Cocker Spaniel or a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel. I had a Cocker before I got Maggie and she was a great dog. I've always loved the look of the King Charles Spaniel.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

:wub: One day I would love a little yorkie girl.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

=supermanskivvies= said:


> Chinese Crested for me. I know people think they're ugly, but I have such a soft spot for them.
> 
> Or maybe a Yorkie. We've had several Yorkies come through the animal shelter where I volunteer, and they've all been so incredibly sweet.


 :w00t: I LOVE Chinese crested. I sort of think the haircut I have on the boys normally reminds me of them.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Chinese imperial Shi -TZU they are preciousss !


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Now that I've had a Maltese I wouldn't want anything else but if I really HAD to choose, I guess I would say Yorkie.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

My next will be either another malt or a toy poodle  I keep going back and forth. 
I adore poms too, but would prefer a low shedding dog.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Papillion - now Lynn don't get me thinking that I want another pup. And I like toy poodles too.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

=supermanskivvies= said:


> Chinese Crested for me. I know people think they're ugly, but I have such a soft spot for them.
> 
> Or maybe a Yorkie. We've had several Yorkies come through the animal shelter where I volunteer, and they've all been so incredibly sweet.


 
I'm from a small town and often when I visit my parents we run into a guy with a chinese crested named China. She is the sweetest girl and cute too.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'd love to have Yorkie, so cute! So hard to choose, but I love my cocker spaniels, they were our first fluffs.... I think Cavs are totally adorable and would definately want one...


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

At this point I can't really imagine having another breed. My Maltese obsession is too deep. 

But if I did, I guess my pick would be Papillon. They truly are the best performance toys: Agility, Rally, Obedience. They do it all so well and gosh when they are bred well, they are CUTE.:tender: I love their ears, but also fall in love with the Phalene variety. :wub:

Truly though, I have been told they are the border collies of toy dogs and I don't think that would match with my more laid back life-style. And they shed. But still when I see them at shows, or trials, I'm often struck with temptation.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I voted....

But I would love a Chinese Crested. I actually looked at them before Grace or Gus! They do well here in AZ.... 

Who knows, maybe one day I will have one.... I do love malts tho, so would be a hard choice!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

If allergies were not an issue and we didn't want another Malt, we would rescue a non-breed little one. We love mutts or "sooners" as someone once called them. They sooner be this than that. We love the personality of little rescue mixes.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Since both of mine are mixes I voted for other. You do not know what you have with rescues.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I had a hard time as there are a few I truly would love to have but narrowing to one I'd choose the Havanese. ( Yorkie, toy poodle are close runners up)


----------



## kweldon (May 1, 2013)

This actually came up for me last year. I spent my "puppy fund" trying to save Angel and we had to buy 3 cars for our 3 teens all in less than a year. I couldn't afford a reputable maltese breeder and I couldn't find one in a rescue. 

I looked at yorkies and Chihuahuas......but my heart was set on another maltese. Maybe it would be different in addition to my maltese but I couldn't not have a maltese. 

I know dals aren't toy breeds but I probably would have gotten another one to keep Chance company if was not able to have a maltese.


----------



## NYCHelloKitty (Jun 28, 2013)

I plan on getting a yorkie soon.


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

This is a tough one! I would either go for a white Pomeranian, or a white long-haired Chihuahua (the really tiny 2 lb, apple-head ones :wub: ) 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

We all know there is no other breed, but if there was it would be a Papillon.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

DUH...I forgot to mention poodles (sorry Bailey, my love :blush but yes, toy poodles would be high on my list too. 

Outside of the toy group, my two all time favorite breeds are cocker spaniels and golden retrievers. If I ever get bigger dogs, those would be my go to breeds for sure.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It "ain't gonna happen, but a Biewer Yorkie would be at the top of my list if there were no malts in the world.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

If for some reason I could no longer have a Maltese, I would get a papillon. I love watching them do agility. I love their ears and how smart they seem to be. It's never going to happen in this lifetime though. It's Maltese forever for me.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Definitely Yorkie, they hold a special place in my heart. <3

But there are many others I wouldn't mind trying either!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## love is yuki (Mar 22, 2012)

I really really love the look of a pomeranian, a really well bred one, but they shed a lot, so, I would have to say a very small shih tzu. every single shih tzu I have met has been such a sweet dog. I have never heard a bad thing about them. If you get a a small, well bred shih tzu, I think they look just like fancy colored maltese!


----------



## Just A Girl (Oct 13, 2012)

I would say Shih-Tzu or Yorkie, but since I could only pick one, I said Shih-Tzu. But miniature schnauzers are awesome too. Such big personalities. I miss mine dearly.


----------



## m_shuman (Jun 27, 2013)

If I would choose another breed it would be a Westie.


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

I just love the Maltese but if I HAD to choose, I would pick the Havanese. I have had the opportunity to be around them and I found them to be full of love, fun loving and very smart. Kinda just like our Malts. Another breed very similar in looks to the Malt is the Coton de Tulear. Even though they are not recognized by the AKC yet, they are very cute indeed. That would be another choice for me, too.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

pammy4501 said:


> Hmm was just discussing this as we were watching Westminster. First let me say, there really is no other breed than Maltese....But if I had to choose, it might be a Japanese Chin for me.


 *I have a friend who has a Japanese Chin...soooo cute!!*


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I would never want anything other than a maltese. If I had to choose though, it would be a toy poodle. I had one, always wanted another one and then I seen a maltese and it was all over. Another one I would love to have is an Alaskan Klee Klai...they are so cute!


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Pomeranian  Getting a sweet girl next year to keep Boycie company :heart:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Here are some pics to ago along with the list of toy dogs we've had at our house the past few years.










This is Rush, the Chinese Crested. He is a sweet sweet boy but showing in jrs was not his thing. He is definitely bigger than the maltese and required a bigger crate while traveling. Temperament is very good and a very awesome hang out buddy!










Barko the Brussels Griffon. I know i have heard that they are 'hyper' but the ones we have spent time with are all very even tempered and very adaptable. Of course, they are all from the same breeder, so that might have something to do with it! I could easily have one of these as a pet, love them! 




















Flower the Long Coat Chihuahua. Another dog I would have no problem keeping as a forever dog! Awesome temperament and if you get one from a good show breeder, not a little yappy annoying monster  Or chances are much less. 



















Marina's Shih Tzu, Lili. Seriously the most awesome dog ever and we were so sad when she had to go back due being allergic to something in our area. Marina still misses her sooo much! Another toy breed that can be much bigger than our maltese though, so sometimes have to be more careful when they play together. 











This is what we currently have at our house, a breed i NEVER EVER thought we'd have, a Toy Fox Terrier. Gotta say though, this dog is hilarious. His name is Hef and he is all of 3 lbs and he'll most likely be staying a looong time. Still not sure i'm a fan of the breed but I'm a fan of Hef  










Marina calls him her "Little Dork Dog" and it absolutely is accurate. 



Our newest toy breed that we are waiting to get from the Netherlands is an Affenpinscher











Meet Rita Chiquita!! She will be coming within the month. Can't wait - and I'll be sure to report how she is settling in!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

OMG, Stacy, congrats on your adorable new baby! Is he for pet/show/breeding? 

All of the dogs you've had are just precious. All of them!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Ladies, I'm struggling. Fact is, eventually I do want another fluff, and I can't decide what kind!

I have always loved German Shepherd dogs, always and my heart still flutters every time I see one-but DH is so against them because of their notoriously horrific shedding. Am I going to be upset with myself one day that I never did it though?

And then there are standard poodles. They are brilliant, beautiful and so so smart, and part of me thinks one might be able to fill the space of a German Shepherd-I think they could still pretty much live up to the same expectations.

There is still the little female yorkie I want too. I just need to move out to the country where I can have them all I think.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

zooeysmom said:


> OMG, Stacy, congrats on your adorable new baby! Is he for pet/show/breeding?
> 
> All of the dogs you've had are just precious. All of them!


Thank you!! Rita Chiquita will be Marina's next show dog so she'll be all of the above - pet/show/breeding :w00t: I cannot wait to get her - I'm probably as excited as Marina!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Stacy--Oh, sorry, SHE is just too much :wub: I can't wait to hear more about her when you and Marina get her! 

Shelly--Just my 2 cents which is only worth that much...German Shepherds are HORRIBLE shedders and have more allergy-causing proteins than almost any dog. If I come within a few feet of one, I start getting allergic! Also, they tend to chase small animals. I wouldn't get one with a Malt.

Standard poodles are wonderful--soooo smart. I would love to have one, but I don't know about that because of the size...

Yorkies, besides being hard to house train, are just as wonderfully sweet as Maltese. If I were you, I'd get a female Yorkie


----------



## Andythethird (Dec 6, 2013)

Papillion or Cav.


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Thank you!! Rita Chiquita will be Marina's next show dog so she'll be all of the above - pet/show/breeding :w00t: I cannot wait to get her - I'm probably as excited as Marina!


Congrats to your family for the new little member!! She is so adorable!
You have had so many beautiful toy dogs at your house. I absolutely LOVE the Shih tzu! Can't imagine how hard it must of been on Marina to send her back.  
Btw, do you mind sharing from what show breeder the long coat Chi is from? She is seriously my dream Chihuahua!! :wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

zooeysmom said:


> Stacy--Oh, sorry, SHE is just too much :wub: I can't wait to hear more about her when you and Marina get her!
> 
> Shelly--Just my 2 cents which is only worth that much...German Shepherds are HORRIBLE shedders and have more allergy-causing proteins than almost any dog. If I come within a few feet of one, I start getting allergic! Also, they tend to chase small animals. I wouldn't get one with a Malt.
> 
> ...


My Yorkies have been easy to housebreak. Violet actually helped train Laurel.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

yukki said:


> I just love the Maltese but if I HAD to choose, I would pick the Havanese. I have had the opportunity to be around them and I found them to be full of love, fun loving and very smart. Kinda just like our Malts. Another breed very similar in looks to the Malt is the Coton de Tulear. Even though they are not recognized by the AKC yet, they are very cute indeed. That would be another choice for me, too.


I'd love the "Coton" as well! : )


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Shih Tzu!! I still love a little Yorkie----then I watched over a 3 yr old female STzu for a day. What a sweetie pie she was and very pretty coat!! She was same color as Marina's Lili. Also seems I heard they are less expensive as a puppies than Maltese. Not sure why as they are so sweet and gorgeous. :wub: size factor maybe??


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

SammieMom said:


> Shih Tzu!! I still love a little Yorkie----then I watched over a 3 yr old female STzu for a day. What a sweetie pie she was and very pretty coat!! She was same color as Marina's Lili. Also seems I heard they are less expensive as a puppies than Maltese. Not sure why as they are so sweet and gorgeous. :wub: size factor maybe??


 I think there are more of them, and the females aren't as rare as female Malts. But yes, you can get a female Shih Tzu from a show breeder for a lot less $$. Boys are comparable in price to male Malts. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

SammieMom said:


> Shih Tzu!! I still love a little Yorkie----then I watched over a 3 yr old female STzu for a day. What a sweetie pie she was and very pretty coat!! She was same color as Marina's Lili. Also seems I heard they are less expensive as a puppies than Maltese. Not sure why as they are so sweet and gorgeous. :wub: size factor maybe??


I never really 'considered' shih tzus but after having Lili here, that changed! VERY sweet dog - her tail never stopped wagging. 

Again, a breed you want to get from a show breeder. I don't know about cost compared to maltese (Marina was given Lili) but they are a more hardy dog for families with small kids. Potty training wasn't the best with her - she was a fan of peeing next to the pad and it's a flood.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Its not on the list, but I had an old rescue girl and loved her. She was an
apricot Lhasa Apso. Strong minded but so fun and loving.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I voted Toy Poodle!! :heart:
I have dreadful allergies to most breeds.
Thanks goodness I am barely allergic to my little lambs.
But I want to always have a Maltese in my life...


----------

